# I can drink as much Beer as I want.......but no wine/hard drinks?



## 16538 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have had "mild" form of GERD that can disappear completely when I am stress free(which isn't now sadly enough) without drugs. I can drink a 12 pack of bud and it doesn't bother me any, slip down a tequila and I am doubled over. I don't get it. I am not much into hard drinks, but I find it strange. Also, does anybody have more of the "heartburn/soreness" than the acid? It feels cool against my chest when I drink water.


----------

